# JD 4230



## ford4wd08 (Oct 22, 2016)

I am working towards starting a small haying operation in the next few years. I have a lot of sentimental towards a 4230 and would like to make it my main haying tractor to start. My goal is to start with small squares and work my way up. Any advice on the 4230 to look for when shopping? My goal is to have a quad range with a sound guard cab. I'm thinking two remotes, but is it difficult to add a remote if need be?


----------



## ford4wd08 (Oct 22, 2016)

...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ford4wd08 said:


> Messed up the title..... Can a Mod fix that?


You should be able to edit it.


----------



## ford4wd08 (Oct 22, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> You should be able to edit it.


Did it. Thanks, other forums I have been apart of, you couldn't change the title of a thread.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

We have an open station 4230 that I picked up a couple years ago for our hay operation and it is a pretty good tractor. One downside is that they don't usually start that well in cold weather. Another is that I have heard that they can be a bit of a fuel hog, but since I don't have a meter to keep track of how many gallons I've used running mine, I can't really say one way or the other.

Remotes are easy to add on, but can cost a bit. I would say that two remotes would be a must for a hay operation when you consider mowers having both a raise/lower as well as a tongue swing cylinder.

One spot to check with the cabs is the rubber isolators that the cab sets on. If they are worn out, the cab can settle and lead to problems with the shift linkage.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Be sure hyd hi-lo shifts correctly & steering operates correctly after tractor is at operating temp. Ditto on difficult cold weather starting unless newer style pistons have been installed.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey ford man, I just ran across a 4230 the other day. Cab doesn't look as sound guarded as it once was, but they make kits for that 

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/grd/6149994475.html


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Hey ford man, I just ran across a 4230 the other day. Cab doesn't look as sound guarded as it once was, but they make kits for that
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/grd/6149994475.html


This one is floating around too.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Hey ford man, I just ran across a 4230 the other day. Cab doesn't look as sound guarded as it once was, but they make kits for that


I would pass on a cab tractor with NO AC. I've had to turn AC on my JD 4255 when plowing on a 35°-45°F day just to be comfortable.


----------



## ford4wd08 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Not ready to purchase yet. Just looking around. I'm willing to pay a small premium for a good '77 tractor. Just have to keep my eyes open for a while.


----------

